# Dme/ECU location RHD vehicle



## BMWTT (8 mo ago)

Hey,
Can’t find the DME in a RHD car.
It’s not located in the white box passenger side as it should be.
Anyone know?
Thanks!


----------



## BMWTT (8 mo ago)

Ok for those that want to know it’s located behind the intake manifold as it’s air cooled.


----------

